# Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed or Shalamar



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Which school should I choose for MBBS?


----------



## Lt. Notebook (Sep 27, 2012)

Shaikh khalifa bin Zayed


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

sheikh zaid..


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

if you could get into sheikh zaid tou it would be great! 

warna SMDC is great...waay better than other privates...after cmh, i rank smdc...

I left fmh for smdc and didnt even apply to lmdc because I don't rank it anywhere...

go for sheikh zaid but only because its less expensive..warna smdc is waaay better building-wise and faculty-wise...


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

SMDC


----------



## Sheza123 (Nov 17, 2012)

skzmdc is cheaper and the hospital is pretty good. students there are quite happy with their college, studies and all but the third year girls whom I met said that the teachers were being lenient in the third year. They said that the first two years are tough. I don't know much about shalamar... but yeah it is better as regards building and stuff.. skzmdc will Inshaa Allah come under pmcs or so it seems....


----------



## emmaar (Sep 5, 2011)

i wud choose shalamar over skzmdc with d obvious reasons being nice campus,great faculty(smdc&skzmdc),and yeah in skzmdc administration is lazy and weak but in shalamar its swift.........hospital wise skzmdc has an upper hand but now shalamar has got two hospitals attached wt it and yeah both hospitals encounter enormous amount of patients unlike other hospitals of pvt colleges eg cmh etc....so it nullifies skzmdc advantage........in d end i see more potential in shalamar to grow then skzmdc!!!


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

bkn said:


> if you could get into sheikh zaid tou it would be great!
> 
> warna SMDC is great...waay better than other privates...after cmh, i rank smdc...
> 
> ...


much hate for LMDC:woot:


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

emmaar said:


> i wud choose shalamar over skzmdc with d obvious reasons being nice campus,great faculty(smdc&skzmdc),and yeah in skzmdc administration is lazy and weak but in shalamar its swift.........hospital wise skzmdc has an upper hand but now shalamar has got two hospitals attached wt it and yeah both hospitals encounter enormous amount of patients unlike other hospitals of pvt colleges eg cmh etc....so it nullifies skzmdc advantage........in d end i see more potential in shalamar to grow then skzmdc!!!


where do you plan on going?

- - - Updated - - -



rockstar said:


> much hate for LMDC:woot:


you started it dude...on that other thread calling smdc a garden or whatever...


----------



## emmaar (Sep 5, 2011)

shalamar..


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

bkn said:


> where do you plan on going?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


i did say sorry too sister...and i want no more fight:thumbsup:its the time u r going to start a new journey so be happy always:thumbsup:


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

rockstar said:


> i did say sorry too sister...and i want no more fight:thumbsup:its the time u r going to start a new journey so be happy always:thumbsup:


okay then...good luck to you...I really don't have any thing against lmdc...3 of my friends are going there...wish you success..


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone! I found them very helpful. So I had my interview at shalamar today. It was very fun! There were 6 stations which included 5 mini-interviews and 1 rest station. I'm pretty sure that I've been accepted. I have until Monday to pay up. I expect to hear from sheikh zayed tomorrow or on Friday the latest. If I get accepted there, then I will attend that school. Skzmdc is so much closer to my home and it is cheaper even for foreign students. Everyone knows the hospital is better but much work needs to be done to improve the academics and infrastructure of the institute. I hope I don't regret my decision.


----------



## emmaar (Sep 5, 2011)

Ghani1992 said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone! I found them very helpful. So I had my interview at shalamar today. It was very fun! There were 6 stations which included 5 mini-interviews and 1 rest station. I'm pretty sure that I've been accepted. I have until Monday to pay up. I expect to hear from sheikh zayed tomorrow or on Friday the latest. If I get accepted there, then I will attend that school. Skzmdc is so much closer to my home and it is cheaper even for foreign students. Everyone knows the hospital is better but much work needs to be done to improve the academics and infrastructure of the institute. I hope I don't regret my decision.


Well i advice u to join shalamar .............hospital wise skzmdc has an upper hand but as ive mentioned that smdc has got two hospitals affiliated wt it........and yeah as far as mbbs is concerned u dont need that much clinical exposure cuz the amount of material u need to study is lengthy so a student doesnt get so much time to spend in hospitals ..........wt u need to do is study and pass prof exams wd gud marks under the supervision of gud faculty etc..i.e academic wise.....dats what ive found in shalamar..........clinical exposure u need in house jobs and in your post graduation and dat too from good renowned hospital but as far as mbbs is concerned try to luk at colleges wt a good passing rate cuz at the end when u go abroad its the degree that matters most and uhs degree is far better than any other degree awarding institutes in pak (uhs is top ranked university in pakistan for medicine).....at the end its my opinion blended by sum senior doctors ,medical students etc


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

emmaar said:


> Well i advice u to join shalamar .............hospital wise skzmdc has an upper hand but as ive mentioned that smdc has got two hospitals affiliated wt it........and yeah as far as mbbs is concerned u dont need that much clinical exposure cuz the amount of material u need to study is lengthy so a student doesnt get so much time to spend in hospitals ..........wt u need to do is study and pass prof exams wd gud marks under the supervision of gud faculty etc..i.e academic wise.....dats what ive found in shalamar..........clinical exposure u need in house jobs and in your post graduation and dat too from good renowned hospital but as far as mbbs is concerned try to luk at colleges wt a good passing rate cuz at the end when u go abroad its the degree that matters most and uhs degree is far better than any other degree awarding institutes in pak (uhs is top ranked university in pakistan for medicine).....at the end its my opinion blended by sum senior doctors ,medical students etc


you have a very good point emmaar. preferring shalamar would be much easier based on cost and location. first year fee at shalamar for me (foreign student) is about 15 lacs while it is 11 lacs first year at sheikh zayed. sheikh zayed is a 10-15 minute drive and shalamar is a 40-45 min drive. academic-wise shalamar is truly superior but when i look at all factors together, i'll still pick skzmdc. if sheikh zayed doesn't give me a positive response by friday then i am going to shalamar 100% and i will be happy with my decision =]


----------



## Sheza123 (Nov 17, 2012)

whatever people have started saying about shaikh zayed's academics is making me worried.....the students I talked to were satisfied and said that the academics are pretty good. Btw Punjab university has a much better world ranking as compared to UHS. It is available on the internet. And Punjab uni Pakistan is well known internationally. Shaikh zayed is listed in IMED and so is Shalamar so that means the degrees are recognised. What matters most is what you are looking forward or wish to acquire as education. If that is incomplete without good building and facilities then Shalamar wins obviously.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Sheza123 said:


> whatever people have started saying about shaikh zayed's academics is making me worried.....the students I talked to were satisfied and said that the academics are pretty good. Btw Punjab university has a much better world ranking as compared to UHS. It is available on the internet. And Punjab uni Pakistan is well known internationally. Shaikh zayed is listed in IMED and so is Shalamar so that means the degrees are recognised. What matters most is what you are looking forward or wish to acquire as education. If that is incomplete without good building and facilities then Shalamar wins obviously.


I sort of disagree with you...sheikh zaid is really good and i did want to go there but only for 2 reasons: its near my house and its less expensive than other colleges...but faculty and infrastructure wise it sucks :/ its hospital is really good but then again smdc's hospital is just as good..


----------



## emmaar (Sep 5, 2011)

yeah u r right but fr shalamar as far as tuition fees is considered u can pay fees in installments as well, max upto 3............ and yeah in second year u can apply for schoalrships if u prove urself..........moreover im an expat student so i can easily adjust in shalamar than skzmdc with the obvious reasons being mentioned in many above mentioned posts.......and one motifying factor for me is that (ive heard from senior students at shalamar) shalamar is considering affiliations wt Baterjee medical college next year in terms of student exchange programs ..........BMC is a well renowned college search ur self...........and yeah its not a fact uptill now but its gud to hear that shalamar is progressing way ahead dan cmh etc and yeah cmh its 4 years older dan shalamar but skxmdc and smdc are of same age if u luk in dis order ......so i find shalamar more dominating dan others............at the end ur own hardwork mattersthe most whether u graduate from any medical college...........Best ov Luck to u ......and yeah if u end up in shalamar so that wud be nice as i wud get a company over there....

- - - Updated - - -



Sheza123 said:


> whatever people have started saying about shaikh zayed's academics is making me worried.....the students I talked to were satisfied and said that the academics are pretty good. Btw Punjab university has a much better world ranking as compared to UHS. It is available on the internet. And Punjab uni Pakistan is well known internationally. Shaikh zayed is listed in IMED and so is Shalamar so that means the degrees are recognised. What matters most is what you are looking forward or wish to acquire as education. If that is incomplete without good building and facilities then Shalamar wins obviously.


 I agree with u that punjab uni is well renowned internationally as well as domestically but when u see it in terms of medical studies it ranks below Uhs cuz UHS is d best university regarding health sciences etc unlike Punjab uni which is a broader type of uni with not very good medical department otherwise it wud have its own constituent medical college in my opinion!!


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

bkn said:


> I sort of disagree with you...sheikh zaid is really good and i did want to go there but only for 2 reasons: its near my house and its less expensive than other colleges...but faculty and infrastructure wise it sucks :/ its hospital is really good but then again smdc's hospital is just as good..


I have the same reasons too to choose for skzmdc...my father is govt officer(federal) he want me to go there on federal employee seat...so that we can get waiver of 75% there...skzmdc is just 5 min or less drive from my home n smdc took 20-25 mntx if you drive swiftly
but seriously i never wanted to go skzmdc...its hospital is quite good infact the best one in iqbal town and muslim town...but the system of college is really bad...
One of my friend is studying there in 2nd year now...and she told me adminstration is very very poor there...faculty is experienced there...
and as far as shlmar is concerned if fees is not the issue than theres no difference between both colleges except the infrastructure and administration
shalamar seems to have more potential to grow but skzmdc is just standing there still...
moreover i feel free to say skzmdc hold some corruption scenes too...
i met a student there told her my aggregate before display of merit list, she said ok your merit is fine you may get in if you had your test done good but never mind girl go home and ask your parents to arrange some sifarish yaha aese e kam ni oty hai
My father tried a bit to arrange some safarsh but came to know that skzmdc recieve such refernces and things from many high authorities like pm, cm or parlimentarians...than we step backed from skzmdc
i think you should opt for smdc...but its just an opinion and suggestion....in the end decission would be all yous.
best of luck for that:thumbsup:


----------



## Sheza123 (Nov 17, 2012)

well nothing is perfect and you cant get all that you want.......All the best!!!


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Looks like I've been accepted to sheikh zayed


----------



## emmaar (Sep 5, 2011)

Ghani1992 said:


> Looks like I've been accepted to sheikh zayed


So u r going to sheikh zayed then best ov luck!!


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> Looks like I've been accepted to sheikh zayed


Congrats!!!


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

*congratulations*


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

thanks everyone. yes i will be attending sheikh zayed. white coat ceremony on saturday and classes start on monday.


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## emmaar (Sep 5, 2011)

i want to ask if we can bring family members wt parents as well on orientation day!!!!


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

emmaar said:


> i want to ask if we can bring family members wt parents as well on orientation day!!!!


hey werent you going to smdc??


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

i think families are allowed to come


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

congratulations


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

thank you Aysha and bloom


----------



## Sheza123 (Nov 17, 2012)

congratulations....


----------



## Lt. Notebook (Sep 27, 2012)

Well this sucks.....they have not sent any letters and Ghani now you are saying that classes are about to start....that's some lousy administration....btw congrats.


----------



## Sheza123 (Nov 17, 2012)

True.......... they should have considered that there were people from outside lahore. And we called day before yesterday and they were like nothing is confirmed as yet.


----------



## Lt. Notebook (Sep 27, 2012)

Exactly...Im not a Lahore resident and I have not even found a hostel yet..


----------



## Sheza123 (Nov 17, 2012)

they are making it more difficult for girls...as they keep on saying mushkil hai mushkil hai... everyone pray for the better to happen

- - - Updated - - -

I am from Rawalpindi too. Have you deposited the fee?

- - - Updated - - -

oh sorry thought you are from rawalpindi,read my own location by mistake.. where are you from notebook?


----------



## Lt. Notebook (Sep 27, 2012)

I am from FSD and yes I have deposited the fee.....Could you elaborate on what they said because I do not fully understand, did they say mushkil hai this saturday?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

the administration sucks big time! the fastest way to get info is to be at the college in person and sit on their asses. they should feel ashamed for not being able to function normally. thanks sheza and Lt.


----------



## Sheza123 (Nov 17, 2012)

They said that there are only a few seats in girls' hostels and that you should try for yourself....and then I said why did you ask us to write an application for hostel in the first place... Then she said students who have secured top positions will get those few seats and that the decisions will be made in the next week. What did they tell you?


----------



## Lt. Notebook (Sep 27, 2012)

They don't have hostels for boys so they said that I have to look for a private one myself.


----------



## Sheza123 (Nov 17, 2012)

so what will you do now? Did you attend the orientation?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

orientation was great. nice food too 
first class is monday at 8am.


----------



## ar14 (Nov 15, 2012)

What about books and white coat?


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

my brother got an interview call 4m SMDCfor demoship


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

@ar14: for Monday all you need is something to take notes in and you need the biochemistry and histology practical books. Wite coat is easy to purchase from any big book shop or uniform shop.


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

ghani 1992 congrats! is there any list for foreign seat candidates in SKBZMC or not.do u know merit?


----------



## ar14 (Nov 15, 2012)

ghani1992 did you attend the college today?How was the first day?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

There is a merit list for the students admitted on the foreign seat and it is posted on the college's notice board - not online.
Yes I did attend the college today and it was a good experience. The professors are nice and experienced. Ragging wasn't so tough. It is an educational atmosphere mostly.


----------



## rehamumer (Sep 26, 2012)

what happened to you in ragging


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

The seniors took us to the top floor of a building and divided 50 of us 1st years into groups and sent us into different rooms. In our room nothing really happened except we took off our shirts but we still wore our undershirts and they made a video and we were all socializing lol. In the opposite room there were a different group of raggers who made the first years dance half-naked. We were lucky to get the good guys and they let us out before anyone else.

- - - Updated - - -

Some of the 1st years in my group were trying to defend themselves and they weren't allowed to leave so I don't know what happened to them after lol. The key is to cooperate and just to not take any of this personally. Remember that whoever is in first year will be targeted.


----------

